

The “Block Bot” runs into legal trouble - sirteno
http://www.breitbart.com/london/2015/03/20/bbc-featured-block-bot-runs-into-legal-trouble/

======
paulhauggis
"In reality, many of the people targeted by the Block Bot were political
critics and sceptics who disagreed with its creators’ hardline progressive
beliefs."

I'm really not surprised by this. The norm now is to silence and destroy your
opposition by calling them bigots, racists, and bullies.

I've seen this in many of the open source project discussions (I subscribe to
a few mailing lists). A contributor won't want any critics and will call
anyone that disagrees a "bully".

